
LibreRead: Self-Hosted Free(Libre) Ebook Reader - ak1991
https://github.com/mysticmode/LibreRead
======
throwanem
Calibre [1] is GPLv3, and a very capable format converter and library manager
as well as a reader. If you're looking for something that's ready to use while
waiting for LibreRead to reach 1.0, it might make you a very good option!

[1] [http://calibre-ebook.com/](http://calibre-ebook.com/)

~~~
xbmcuser
I believe calibre is just about to release a built in server that allows you
to read books using the web browser directly

~~~
andrew271828
Calibre currently includes a web server (calibre-server) that lets you browse
and search your library. It doesn't include a reader, but there are browser
extensions for firefox and chrome that will let you read your books in your
browser also.

------
jordigh
I was hoping this was about free hardware. I want a free e-reader that can
handle djvu and pdf (got lots of math books, formulas don't look good on other
formats), and has no wifi connectivity (to not present the temptation of
internet distraction). Do you know if it's possible to buy such a thing? Are
you doing something like reviving OpenInkpot?

~~~
leggomylibro
EPDs are still pretty expensive, but I don't see what's stopping someone from
making an open hardware Kobo clone, if they can find somewhere to source 5-7"
panels (difficult - I think 4.3" is about as large as easy-to-find solutions
go - but probably not impossible)

I'm pretty sure my employer would come down on me if I did something like that
- ereaders are a pretty small market, even if you don't personally work on
anything remotely similar - but how hard could it be? Make a Raspberry Pi hat,
stuff a Zero in, and you can probably get renders of pdf/epub/mobi/html/etc
pages going fairly easily, to propagate to the display.

Well, maybe not a Pi Zero; the new versions come with wifi. But still.

------
lostmsu
I have somewhat similar project:
[https://h5reader.azurewebsites.net/](https://h5reader.azurewebsites.net/)

Quite poor on features (does not support images or even chapter progress), but
I've read many EPubs through it. Syncs books and position via Google Drive.

Does not work in Edge though, Microsoft could not fix a bug for a year (and
still can't). [https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-
edge/platfor...](https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-
edge/platform/issues/7112809/)

The beauty is you can add it as "app" on Android and/or iOS. And it works with
desktop as well.

------
dotancohen
What advantage does this project have over Calibre, which is the currently
dominant open-source self-hosted free(libre) ebook reader?

------
douche
Looks cool. How do you set it up?

~~~
mysticmode
Hey, I'm working on LibreRead. I'm yet to write setup script :)

It's written in Go in macOS. So we have to cross compile it for different
systems.

~~~
mysticmode
If you want to try a demo, You could follow this thread where I'll post links
for testing. [https://github.com/mikaelbr/open-source-
ideas/issues/11](https://github.com/mikaelbr/open-source-ideas/issues/11)

